# my neighbor mowed over my morels!!



## anthonykerann (Apr 27, 2013)

my neighbor though he's very nice, was helping me by mowing some of my property. I have 2 sections of morels. I marked them with dried catalpa seed pods. he didn't know that it was 'sacred', but yesterday, he mowed over 25 mushrooms !!! what a loss. I still have a section w/ about 18 morels on the other section of the yard. I left a note in his mailbox &amp; i'll talk to him today. SUCH A LOSS, MY FATHER WILL BE HEARTBROKEN FOR SURE !!!!


----------



## cbus82 (Apr 10, 2013)

That sucks. Maybe that will spread the spores around more so you can have a better haul in years to come. Trying to find a positive out of this for you.


----------

